# Corsair H100i



## Sweiper (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

meine frage ist ob eine Corsair H100i in einem Cooler Master HAF XM passt und wenn ja wie sollte man sie am besten einbauen Bilder wären nicht schlecht .

MFG

Sweiper


----------



## TheKangaroo (2. Juli 2015)

Oben einbauen, wie auf dem Bild.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweiper (2. Juli 2015)

Ok Super dann kann ich also eine H100i bedenkenlos in das Gehäuse einbauen ich hatte schon sorge das so ne Kühlung nicht passt Danke

MFG

Sweiper


----------



## Sweiper (2. Juli 2015)

hätte da noch eine kleine frage und zwar wie schaut es mit den Lüfter'n dadrüber aus müssen die dann raus wenn ich die Kühlung Montiere habe da bedenken das die Kühlung nicht richtig arbeiten kann wenn dadrüber 2 andere Lüfter sind.

MFG

Sweiper


----------



## the_leon (4. Juli 2015)

Ne, mit P/P läuz besser...


----------

